# Arbor replacement on a craftsman table saw



## linesoflux (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a 20 year old craftsman table saw that needs the arbor replaced. It seems to have excessive wear on the pully end. I have it disassembled and am looking at the arbor housing/assembly and have some questions. Hopefully someone with more experience can offer some suggestions. I have already ordered and received the required parts (arbor, bearings, clips…) but am not quite sure how to remove and install the bearings. I know that the bearing next to the blade is attached to the arbor with a clip so the arbor and bearing would need to be removed/installed as one piece but how do I do it? Press it out by pushing on the pulley side of the arbor? How do I remoe the pulley side bearing? Do the bearings need to be cooled or the casting heated? Is there any special precautions to take? Since it is a precision assembly how difficult is it to press the bearings in and keep it all flat? Any help or advise would be appreciated. I have found some older posts on this site that discuss this somewhat but I need a little more detail. Any way thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry I'm not familiar with the procedure directly, but if your saw was an Emerson made contractor saw, it's very similar to the Ridgid contractor saw which had an arbor recall. I seem to recall several posts about changing out that arbor at the Ridgid.com forum. You might poke around there for some tips on the procedure.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

Check out my blog in progress…... I'm working on restoring a 50's craftsman saw. A lot of the craftsman saws up until the 80's were built in similar fashion. With my arbor, I had to remove several clips and used a rubber mallet to tap the shaft out in one direction, remove a bearing, then tap the rest of the arbor out the other direction. Also, make sure you look at searspartdirect.com they're pretty good about keeping the assembly diagrams for most every tool that Sears has sold.


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

I ended up buying the whole assemply after I tried tapping the bearings loose and cracked the housing on mine. I guess I tapped a little too hard. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Still with us linesoflux?


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Try this

If you are talking about the 10" saws made by Emerson (113.XXXX), they are all built like this and bearing replacement is fairly easy.

If you are talking about one of the 8" saws made by King-Seeley (103.XXXX), then the bearing and shaft assembly is all one piece and much more difficult. On Mine, I took the easy way out and bought an entire arbor assembly from E-bay.


----------



## linesoflux (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry for not getting back to you guys sooner… been side-tracked on other pressing demands. Anyway, based on advice from a friend I found a woodworking/machinery store that said that for $20 they could press in my bearing and abor. Well for that price I said sure, why not? Well, again I learned the hard lesson that the so-called professionals are not all that they are cracked up to be. They bitched the entire time about how difficult this was going to be and the price would be closer to $90. Well it ended up being "not so bad" and cost around $48. The job was far from what i expected and I had to do some repair work myself with help of a neighbor and his bearing press.

I finished up the saw and cut wood a few days ago. It seems to be good now, but I'm not sure about some potential blade wobble. I know it is a Craftsman and not a high end cabinet saw. I can't remember if I had some wobble pre-repair or not or if I am just noticing it now because of looking closer. I measured a blade width of 0.125 and checked a cut width and measured 0.145. I guess .020 is not that big a deal and it may just be an optical thing. Anyway, does anyone have a comment on this? Thanks…


----------

